# YT Decoy for trail duty?



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking for my first eMTB. I want something that's as stealthy as possible and that I can ride on local trails, in addition to some self-shuttling, without feeling like I'm riding a tank. Obviously the Levo SL is pretty much at the top of the list, but even the comp aluminum model is going for $7k which is a bit rich. I've seen some minty YT Decoys come up used and it's a bike whose look I've always liked. The geo doesn't seem too insane (65 degree HA) and a reasonable wheelbase, but all the reviews go into how it rides like a downhill bike. Would it be too much for trail duty? Any other suggestions that meet my criteria?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

The YT 29er is the heaviest least nimble ebike I have ridden. It’s still one of the best bikes for the value, but if you don’t want it to feel like a tank look elsewhere.


----------



## OhTeeBee (May 14, 2006)

good luck getting a YT anytime before 3rd or 4th qtr of 2021. and thats a maybe. I held out on other bikes since October 2020 and got sick of waiting on them. Complete radio silence from YT on when/if stock will be showing up for ANY of their models in 2021. 

I ended up going with a Norco Range VLT from Jenson of all places. Got the Fox suspension bits (38 up front, not the 36), decent wh battery (with option to purchase an extended battery) , and mid level components. 

Prices are going to go up when stock on anything bike starts showing up because of high demand. Waiting is only going to make it sting more when trying to make a new bike purchase in 2021. 

ALL ebikes are heavy with the exception of the new Orbea Rise @ 38lbs (claimed). Specialized Levo is probably next. Both models are $7k or more for a half ass build component set. Such a rip off. Not worth the weight savings. These bikes have a motor, might as well use it. 

If you hold out for a YT, go for the Decoy Shred. Best bang for your buck. Hell, even the Pro Race @ $7k can't be beat component wise by ANY other mfr. YT has the lowest wh battery in the class its ebikes are in (all mtn/enduro).


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

OhTeeBee said:


> good luck getting a YT anytime before 3rd or 4th qtr of 2021. and thats a maybe. I held out on other bikes since October 2020 and got sick of waiting on them. Complete radio silence from YT on when/if stock will be showing up for ANY of their models in 2021.
> 
> I ended up going with a Norco Range VLT from Jenson of all places. Got the Fox suspension bits (38 up front, not the 36), decent wh battery (with option to purchase an extended battery) , and mid level components.
> 
> ...


There are some used YT Decoys out there that have me thinking, I realize that new is probably not happening. But I do want something I can ride on local trails for lunch laps or whatever. It sounds like the Decoy is just too much of a tank, so back to browsing!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

OhTeeBee said:


> If you hold out for a YT, go for the Decoy Shred. Best bang for your buck. Hell, even the Pro Race @ $7k can't be beat component wise by ANY other mfr. YT has the lowest wh battery in the class its ebikes are in (all mtn/enduro).


You can argue that Commencal has better bang for the buck even with their recent price increases.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

roma258 said:


> There are some used YT Decoys out there that have me thinking, I realize that new is probably not happening. But I do want something I can ride on local trails for lunch laps or whatever. It sounds like the Decoy is just too much of a tank, so back to browsing!


The Decoy is only a couple years old. I have to wonder if seeing multiple used ones out there is a hint that they aren't as good a value as they seem. I'm certainly not unloading a 2 year old bike right now.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Ogre said:


> The Decoy is only a couple years old. I have to wonder if seeing multiple used ones out there is a hint that they aren't as good a value as they seem. I'm certainly not unloading a 2 year old bike right now.


Or the fact that they are more popular than most other ebikes so there is a larger quantity on the market. I think around behind the Levo the Decoy is the 2nd most frequent ebike I see.

Also, I know this isn't the majority of the users, but I swap bike at least once a year no matter if I love the bike or not. Gotta sell before they lose their value.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> Or the fact that they are more popular than most other ebikes so there is a larger quantity on the market. I think around behind the Levo the Decoy is the 2nd most frequent ebike I see.
> 
> Also, I know this isn't the majority of the users, but I swap bike at least once a year no matter if I love the bike or not. Gotta sell before they lose their value.


Good point. It was high on my list for sure.

I'm over-cynical.


----------



## OhTeeBee (May 14, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> You can argue that Commencal has better bang for the buck even with their recent price increases.


Very true! Forgot about Commencal. I did look at their Meta Power SX Signature in Raw aluminum. Thats a nice build spec and looks rad. BUT, you have to pre-order and cross your fingers and hope for a July/Aug delivery AND have to pay in full at time of pre-order. It was just too risky for me.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

OhTeeBee said:


> Very true! Forgot about Commencal. I did look at their Meta Power SX Signature in Raw aluminum. Thats a nice build spec and looks rad. BUT, you have to pre-order and cross your fingers and hope for a July/Aug delivery AND have to pay in full at time of pre-order. It was just too risky for me.


Yep. I knew I wanted one before they were even released so I ordered mine right away and got it in Nov 2020.


----------

